# Algae photo request!



## Ben C (27 Dec 2020)

Hi all, 

From January I'm going to start blogging about algae in the planted aquarium, but could really do with some images. If you have any algae images that you'd be happy for me to use, I would be really grateful if you could DM them to me. I will of course credit you on the photo (if you want). If you know what type of algae it is, that would be really helpful. 
Please only send me images that you own.

Many thanks in advance

Ben


----------



## dcurzon (27 Dec 2020)

Have some staghorn algae before and after treating with Excel


----------



## Ben C (27 Dec 2020)

dcurzon said:


> Have some staghorn algae before and after treating with Excel


Awesome - many thanks


----------



## dcurzon (27 Dec 2020)

Note the staghorn goes red when it's dying/dead, and the shrimps won't touch it until it's dead.


----------



## Ben C (27 Dec 2020)

dcurzon said:


> Note the staghorn goes red when it's dying/dead, and the shrimps won't touch it until it's dead.


Great - thanks. So satisfying to see it turn red, isn't it! Thanks again for the pics.


----------



## Andy Pierce (27 Dec 2020)

Hey, perfect timing for this!  I have this stuff which I don't know what it is.  It grows in small rounded clumps, only on hardscape, not on glass or plants.  It's not easy to get off - scraping doesn't work - but it only grows very slowly so it's not actually much of a bother.  More curious than problematic.  Anyone know what it is?  The usual algae catalogues don't seem to have a mention of it.  It can be killed with straight-up EasyCarbo if needed.


----------



## Ben C (28 Dec 2020)

Andy Pierce said:


> Hey, perfect timing for this!  I have this stuff which I don't know what it is.  It grows in small rounded clumps, only on hardscape, not on glass or plants.  It's not easy to get off - scraping doesn't work - but it only grows very slowly so it's not actually much of a bother.  More curious than problematic.  Anyone know what it is?  The usual algae catalogues don't seem to have a mention of it.  It can be killed with straight-up EasyCarbo if needed.


Hi Andy, 
Thanks very much for the images. I'm no expert yet, but I'm going to suggest that this is actually a form of Black Brush Algae (BBA), which can often appear reddish. In the course of my research for the blog I will try to find a definitive answer to this one for you, but BBA would be my guess. I'll see if I can find a better answer for you! 
Thanks again,
Ben


----------

